# hempDepot



## greenjoe (Nov 14, 2014)

what the title says...every order i have done thru them has arrived in just over a week...always received every order i made...which has been quite a few of them...they have some good sales going on at times...


NEVER order from highgrade seeds....if you do..well........ you might as well just send me your cash


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 15, 2014)

I have been very happy with the service and the selection from Hemp Depot, too.  I saw it rise like a phoenix from the "ashes" of Heaven's Staircase after the RCMP took them down.  They started with just a few breeders and have grown to be a major distributor.  It is noce to have someone like this on my side of the Atlantic.


----------



## ncmga (Jan 7, 2015)

Greetings

Yeah HD is one of the best in service, been with em since their inception. 

ATOMIC Dog


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 9, 2015)

LOL--I shopped there when it was Heaven's Stairway....before they and Overgrow were brought down.  They sure have grown haven't they since then.


----------



## ncmga (Jan 10, 2015)

Greetings
I don't know if they are the same but they do honor their product lines in authentication. I still remember Richard at HS. Still got Danny Boy strain fromTGA.

Atomic Dog


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 10, 2015)

Yes, Hemp Depot is what rose out of the ashes of Heaven's Staircase--same people, same breeders.  I loved Joey Weed strains and was sorry when he quit breeding.  Never was much of a fan of TGA strains....


----------

